# echo trimmer not working



## tman (May 22, 2006)

i have an echo trimmer that i bought at a yardsell for 10 bucks and the guy said the carburator needed to be cleaned, so i did that and it still doesnt run. is there any way of finding out whats wrong with it and how to fix it. help much appreciated!!!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Exactly how did you rebuild the carb, a good rebuild is getting a kit for the carb, alot with the diapragm and the gasket for the carb to engine surface. Tear the carb apart, soak it in a bath type carb cleaner for a few hours, blow it out with carb cleaner through any and all holes you see for extra, and followed up with compressed air. Replace the gas lines and in tank fuel filter along with it.


----------



## tman (May 22, 2006)

i replaced the fuel filter when i got it cuz i had checked it out already. where can i get a rebuild kit for the carburator?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Any local small engine shop, or a online source.


----------



## tman (May 22, 2006)

any place in particular, i live in newport new,virginia


----------



## tman (May 22, 2006)

or websites?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Have no idea on places. You'd have to look in a phone book..... there should be a small engine shop around you.


----------

